# 700 dogs seized



## DZLife (Mar 13, 2008)

How the heck do you end up with 700 dogs!?!?!? 
I guess I can imagine a few dozen....MAYBE even a hundred, but 700!?!?


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/03/13/dogs.seized.kvoa?iref=videosearch">http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/200 ... ideosearch</a><!-- m -->


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 13, 2008)

I have 834 dogs, you got a problem with that?


----------



## DZLife (Mar 13, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> I have 834 dogs, you got a problem with that?



I don't mean having dogs in general....I mean in conditions like that. I was referring to hoarding.
If they are in good conditions, that's fine by me, not that I have a say in it.
I've had close to twenty before, but not as many as you.


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah thats what I thought... Dog Hater


----------



## COWHER (Mar 14, 2008)

DZLife do you have a story about this??? I dont get it .... :crazy


----------



## DZLife (Mar 14, 2008)

oops...I didn't post the link
I'm an idiot


----------



## DZLife (Mar 14, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> Yeah thats what I thought... Dog Hater



I can't tell if you're just messing with me or you are serious...


----------



## DZLife (Mar 14, 2008)

COWHER said:


> DZLife do you have a story about this??? I dont get it .... :crazy



Look up above...I posted the link.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Mar 14, 2008)

my aunt is a professional dog breeder in Korea, she owns a facility with over 70 breeder dogs, and 20 caring employees, never been there my self, but i would be overwhelmed with 70 dogs, but how in blue heck did they end up with 700 dogs?


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 14, 2008)

DZLife said:


> ColdThirst said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah thats what I thought... Dog Hater
> ...




If I had that many dogs, i would.... Well I wouldn't let it get that far haha. I dont even have a dog. So yeah I'm just having fun at others expense.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 14, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> DZLife said:
> 
> 
> > ColdThirst said:
> ...



meh, I've had a lot of people screaming at me lately for reasons I don't understand....sorry if I'm a little over gullible right now.


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 15, 2008)

haha


----------



## DZLife (Mar 15, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> haha



Haha? You think my misery is funny!?!? PEOPLE LIKE YOU MAKE ME SICK!!!
I CAN'T TAKE THIS ANYMORE!!!!


----------



## DZLife (Mar 15, 2008)

oh, and just so the mods don't freak out, coldthirst and I are just messing.


----------



## Mike (Mar 15, 2008)

That was your last post on this forum. Prepare to be banned.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 15, 2008)

Mike said:


> That was your last post on this forum. Prepare to be banned.



Buzz off, lizardpoo face.


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 16, 2008)

lol mikes funny because he's serious.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 16, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> lol mikes funny because he's serious.



Yeah right, like my best friend is gonna ban me from the forum....
Mike, if you ever do, I WILL HUNT YOUR BUTT DOWN, BOY!!!!


----------

